# Invisible Fence vs Dog Watch underground fence



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

Trying to decide between these 2 companies and would like to hear pros and cons of either company.

From what I understand Dog Watch requires 1 battery every 2 years at $20 and Invisible Fence is $120-160 for 2 years/per pet.

Also with Dog Watch the consumer can adjust the shock levels themselves without paying the technician to come out. Invisible Fence charges. Dog Watch has lifetime warranty and Invisible Fence doesn't from what I understand.

I'm mostly torn because I have a small-medium size yard and Invisible Fence now has 'Boundary Plus® Containment technology (more $$)', which allows the pet to play right up to the yards edge, without a 4-5 feet boundary like the other brands. I'm worried that the 4-5 ft boundary will allow even less play area for my 2 large dogs.

I'm scheduling a consultation for each and would appreciate opinions and advice. Thanks!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

We have dogwatch brand......very happy with it.....yes we do have a boundary of a few feet but our yard is big so doesn't matter for us. I have just replaced the batteries in ours after 2.5 years......$20 per battery
so pretty cheap.
We have ours attached to a 90cm existing fence as they can obviously jump that pretty easy.......they haven't jumped it once  .......we live on a farm so don't have the problem of other dogs coming onto our property nor the same distractions you would get in a busy town.


----------



## hev1128 (Jun 5, 2014)

I used to have the invisible fence brand. Loved it.
Just know it doesnt always work for gsd's as they are stubborn and tend to just "take it"


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

So nice for people walking their dog by the house and getting accosted by an unattended dog charging to 2 feet from the sidewalk........


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've used the Invisible Fence for years!

Actually installed it in 3 different homes.

I wouldn't use any other brand.

Just my experience with (not at one time), but two schnauzers and 3 German Shepherds.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just want to warn that I see _a lot _of dogs in the public shelters that were picked up by Animal Control roaming, wearing e-fence collars. They seem to have a high failure rate. I've also met someone whose smart GSD learned to lie near enough the boundary to trigger a "beep" and then let the device beep and run down the battery. When the beep stopped, the dog took off through the barrier. It did this repeatedly, and the owner thought the device had a defective battery charger. Eventually, he figured out his dog had just learned to _defeat_ the battery.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

That sounds far fetched to me.....the batteries last for AGES....... IT would take A LOT of sitting to do that....chances are it was faulty


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We have the invisible fence brand. No weird battery issue and he doesn't terrorize neighbors walking down the street. He has no desire to leave the yard and he's not left outside alone to his vices. It works fine & you must train like anything else.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

hev1128 said:


> I used to have the invisible fence brand. Loved it.
> Just know it doesnt always work for gsd's as they are stubborn and tend to just "take it"


We had the Invisible Fence brand and it worked well until a stray came into our yard. We ended up with $$$ in vet bills. It happened a second time and at that point we got a real fence not to keep him in but to protect him. The worse of it was that from then on, my dog "took the hit" to get at any dog passing by.

Fortunately we have been able to work thru most of his dog aggressive issues since then but they do not forget and, as a result, he is not trustworthy around other dogs even years later.

If I only knew then what I know now......

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

You didn't think that a stray could just walk onto your property with no fence??
They have to be wearing a collar to receive the shock.......


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

sparra said:


> We have dogwatch brand......very happy with it.....yes we do have a boundary of a few feet but our yard is big so doesn't matter for us.


Also wonder if the 3 feet boundary helps keep the dogs in so they don't just run through the fence. Especially if in pursuit of a critter...

Getting my estimates next weekend, but I keep hearing/reading that the IF brand has a lot of extra hidden fees.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I hate the whole concept. My dog was attacked once by the GSD mix with the collar on. Apparently the shock wasn't much of a deterrent. And this crap does not keep the unwanted animals from getting in. It is designed for the lazy dog owners who are too busy to supervise their dogs.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Easy answer. Get a real fence. Should have had one before getting a dog.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

alexg said:


> I hate the whole concept. My dog was attacked once by the GSD mix with the collar on. Apparently the shock wasn't much of a deterrent. And this crap does not keep the unwanted animals from getting in. It is designed for the lazy dog owners who are too busy to supervise their dogs.


yep agree. I'd never trust my dog with that even if I'm sitting right there. forget about him being there alone 

and anyone can come in, as you said


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

SkyBox said:


> Also wonder if the 3 feet boundary helps keep the dogs in so they don't just run through the fence. Especially if in pursuit of a critter...
> 
> Getting my estimates next weekend, but I keep hearing/reading that the IF brand has a lot of extra hidden fees.


Since our fence is attached to an existing fence I can't really answer that question as they can't run through it they have to jump it and I have it set so they are at a fair distance to jump.

I am in Australia......we installed ours ourselves cause we live in the sticks and they wouldn't come out this far. All adjustments are easily done by me......I haven't heard anything from the company since installation and have just bought replacement batteries.......probably all very different over there.

Would I use it if I didn't have a physical barrier as well? ? Out here on our farm....no hesitation.....but in an in town situation I would have a proper fence I think.


----------



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

We have Invisible Fence and love it. Our boundary is about 4' from the line but it's not an issue since he has about an acre to play. I think it can be as little as 2'? We did include the front yard and across the driveway. The driveway is asphalt so they did have to cut across it. Our line in the front (the only part of the yard where people walk by) is probably 20' from the street and 30' from the house. 1 battery probably lasts 6 months. My favorite part about IF is that my parents have the same system so his collar works at their house too. Super convenient and puts me at ease when they're watching him. We have had ours turned up twice and it's currently at 3.3. You do have to take the collar to IF to get it turned up which is annoying because the hours of the one by me aren't ideal.


----------



## MariS (Apr 8, 2020)

SkyBox said:


> Trying to decide between these 2 companies and would like to hear pros and cons of either company.
> 
> From what I understand Dog Watch requires 1 battery every 2 years at $20 and Invisible Fence is $120-160 for 2 years/per pet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MariS (Apr 8, 2020)

Skybox, so which company did you end up using and how happy are you? We have always had real fences, but now live on 7 acres. We had a dog dumped off here. We decided to make this his forever home. I am going to do use 3 acres for him to run and play, so a hidden fence it will have to be. I have the same questions as you. If both invisible and dog watch are excellent companies, then I look at better warranties and inexpensive long use batteries of dog watch....


----------

